# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  same nightmare I've had since I was a child

## rolandgunslinger

Here I am 37 years old and I still occasionally have the same nightmare I've been having since childhood.

Well..not the same nightmare per say but the same subject .....


BIGFOOT!    ::shock::   Thats right...... BIGFOOT!

Bear with me here....

This hairy bastard seems to show up in every nightmare that I can remember.

Anyhoo...Last night I had a dream that I went camping with my father (who has been dead for 20 years) and a few of my friends.Here we are searching for a place to pitch camp and in a clearing my father spots bigfoot.

My father say we should maybe get back to the truck and head back home to be safe..
So we get in the truck and for some reason I decide to get in the bed of the truck to make sure all the camping gear doesn't fall out.

As we begin to leave I see Bigfoot running towards the truck and I yell to my father to step on it...
After were on the highway I look thru the back window into the cab of the truck to ask my dad if we were almost home and he tells yes son were almost home.


Heres the kicker.........


I turn back around to check the gear...and guess who's in the bed of the truck with me!  ::shock::   ::shock::  BIGFOOT!!!!!

Dont laugh...That was a bad one...For me anyway.

----------


## Jawon

after reading your post the movie "harry and the hendersons" came to mind - i'm suprised that i even remember the movie being that i saw it many years back.  if you haven't seen it i suggest you do and i would think after watching the movie your whole outlook on bigfoot will change and then maybe you can _befriend bigfoot in your dream?_  i wonder would chewbacca from star wars qualify as a bigfoot?

----------


## ElijahJones

Well sometimes I hit these things and sometimes I miss em.  I have my own philosophy about dreams that some here share and its worked well for me so I'll just state it again and then get down to business.  Dreams are mostly personal, they are about you, how you feel, what you percieve at many levels, what you hope for or fear etc.

So that said, this would seem to be a dream about fear?  But could you ask yourself when and how did you first become acquainted with Bigfoot?  I am going to suggest that the real subject of this dream was your father and not Bigfoot.  I'll leave that one hang and see if you feel it is worthwhile pursuing.  I'll be watching for your reply.

Regards,

EJ

----------


## rolandgunslinger

> _Originally posted by ElijahJones_
> *Well sometimes I hit these things and sometimes I miss em. *I have my own philosophy about dreams that some here share and its worked well for me so I'll just state it again and then get down to business. *Dreams are mostly personal, they are about you, how you feel, what you percieve at many levels, what you hope for or fear etc.
> 
> So that said, this would seem to be a dream about fear? *But could you ask yourself when and how did you first become acquainted with Bigfoot? *I am going to suggest that the real subject of this dream was your father and not Bigfoot. *I'll leave that one hang and see if you feel it is worthwhile pursuing. *I'll be watching for your reply.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> EJ*



The fact that my fathers would have had a birthday tommorow may have something to do with it.

Strange thing is...I've not had a dream about the "old man" in years.  ::?:  


BTW.....My dad was an awsome Father...My sister and I adored him.  ::cry::

----------


## ElijahJones

Thats good that he was an awesome father.  Its never a guaranteed thing either way, some fathers are great and some are assholes and some are just sort of there which is better than not being their in most cases.  But anyways that is excellent, fathers are so important to how we feel about ourselves I think.  Well so, when does bigfoot come into the picture, did you and your dad talk about Bigfoot?  did you get afraid of it as a kid and then it became something that you talked about.  Or perhaps because he was a great guy he represents safety and Bigfoot a type of uncertainty or fear (this is a more direct interpretation.)  The statement "we are almost home" really felt emotional to me.  Are you going through something right now and maybe his birthday kind brought everything together.  do you need his assurance that its almost over?

These are meant only to stir things up for you not as accusations of any kind.  So if thinking about some of this helps let me know that will be encouraging to me.

By the way I love your sig picture, I see that skit everytime they do the best of Christopher Walken or The best of Will Ferrel on SNL, its classic.  Walken is almost the best comedian I've ever seen and he's a dramatic actor.

Later

----------


## rolandgunslinger

> _Originally posted by ElijahJones_
> *Thats good that he was an awesome father. *Its never a guaranteed thing either way, some fathers are great and some are assholes and some are just sort of there which is better than not being their in most cases. *But anyways that is excellent, fathers are so important to how we feel about ourselves I think. *Well so, when does bigfoot come into the picture, did you and your dad talk about Bigfoot? *did you get afraid of it as a kid and then it became something that you talked about. *Or perhaps because he was a great guy he represents safety and Bigfoot a type of uncertainty or fear (this is a more direct interpretation.) *The statement \"we are almost home\" really felt emotional to me. *Are you going through something right now and maybe his birthday kind brought everything together. *do you need his assurance that its almost over?
> 
> These are meant only to stir things up for you not as accusations of any kind. *So if thinking about some of this helps let me know that will be encouraging to me.
> 
> By the way I love your sig picture, I see that skit everytime they do the best of Christopher Walken or The best of Will Ferrel on SNL, its classic. *Walken is almost the best comedian I've ever seen and he's a dramatic actor.
> 
> Later*



Those are GREAT observations..Thanks.

As For the whole Bigfoot thing...I have no idea.  ::?:  

I dont know how old you are but, back when I was a little kid there used to be a show called "In search of" and the had an episode about bigfoot that showed the famous Patterson film (I'm pretty sure you know which one I'm talking about).

Didn't scare me...go figure.

Maybe next time I have a dream about the hairy bastard I'll try to use him as a signal that I'm dreaming and maybe become lucid enough to ask him why he bugs the shit outta me.  ::D:  



I NEED MORE COWBELL!

Ya know I'll never be ever to listen to "Dont fear the reaper" again without picturing that DAMNN skit.   ::lol::

----------


## Greylorn

I'm new so forgive me for bringing back an old topic.  Hehe

I know exactly what roland is talking about.  I'm 20 years old and I rarely (very rarely) have nightmares.  However, when I do have them 90% of the time it is Bigfoot.   Just putting it out, I have a big interest in bigfoot... but I have that interest because of the dreams.  The dreams arn't because of the interest due to the fact I dreamed about him long before I even knew what he was or even saw pictures or drawings of him.

Some of the dreams I had when I was younger had him as this red-eyed demon looking bigfoot thing that chased me all over.  If I was in a car he would flip the car; if I was running he would be right behind me.  In other dreams I would see him (even a piece of him) and that would be the end of the dream, aka instant wake-up usually with a scream.  Then in the last dream (about half a year ago) I was at my uncle's old property (He's been dead since before I was born and the property is just a few miles from where I live) and as I was standing by a fence I had the sudden urge to look behind me.  Then as my wonderful luck would have it, bigfoot walk out from behind a pine tree, turned to me, and proceeded to walk at me with his hand reaching for me.  At about the time his hand reached my face I woke up.  This time his eyes were way too big for his head (the size and shape of small footballs) and the iris of each eye was dark brown.

I can watch specials of bigfoot on TV and it doesn't effect me.  Then there may be one photo or one video that will send me into a shaking fit because it reminds me of the nightmares.  That's only happened once or twice, though the one that happened last kept me shaking most of the night (probibly because I figured it would lead to dreams of bigfoot).  Nothing except these nightmares ever make me as afraid for no reason at all.

There are other dreams I had of him during my childhood, but I can't remember much about them.  Just the red eyed monster bigfoot, the brown-eyed reacher, and various other appearances.  I feel stupid for being afraid, especially after all the dreams and the fact I know I'm not going to get hurt because it is a dream.  Yet here they continue to this day though not very often thank goodness.  Any ideas on my case?

----------


## Greylorn

I also failed to mention it's a paralyzing fear in some of the dreams.  I can't move or speak until I wake up.  Really freaks me out, but I guess that's what makes it a nightmare.  Can roland and I be the only ones with dreams like these?   I assume not, but wouldn't that be interesting if only a few people in the world do have these dreams?  Oh well... guess no one has any thoughts.

----------


## kafine

I have only ever once had a bigfoot dream (actually, it was a yeti, but they are simelar!). 

It's one of those things that freaks people out. Someting that's *almost human*. Like some people are scared of chimpanzees.

I don't get dreams about this kind of thing, but I do have trouble getting to sleep if I see a Bigfoot or a yeti or some kind of proto-human. Even if it didn't scare me at the time. Something under the surface is intensely unnerved.


Watching Danny Wallace's Hoax Files recently changed my thoughts about bigfoot. He went and spoke to the guy who was in the gorrilla suit that was in the famous bigfoot footage. He then got into a gorrilla suit and minced along. Takes a bit of the reality out of something scary!

----------

